# 2015 Murano sunroof reinitialization?



## MuranoD (Jan 6, 2015)

My 2015 murano is having issues with the sunroof, the cover and glass both open in 3" incraments instead of auto open and close.

The dealer reinitialized it about a month ago and fixed it. but it has started happening again. 

does anyone know the initialization precedure? 

thanks


----------



## nhazinho (May 4, 2015)

Mine is scheduled for Service due to that exact same issue... I'm not very happy about it.


----------



## nhazinho (May 4, 2015)

*Possible fix*

Found this on the Nissan Rogue Forum:

INITIALIZATION PROCEDURE 
If the sunroof does not close or open automatically, use the following procedure to return sunroof operation to normal. 

1. Close the sunroof if it is not in the closed position. It may be necessary to repeatedly push the switch to close the sunroof. 
2. Press and hold the TILT UP switch the sunroof will tilt up. Release the button. 
3. Press and hold the TILT UP switch again. Do not release the switch, keep pressure on it. After 4 seconds of depressing, the sunroof will full close. 
4. Initializing procedure is complete. Confirm proper operation of the sunroof (slide open, slide close, tilt up,tilt down.) 


I guess we could try it out...


----------



## MuranoD (Jan 6, 2015)

I was able to fix mine, but not exactly sure what I did.

I held full close for about 30 seconds and the sunroof went through a full tilt up, tilt down , open and close cycle. After that it worked perfectly


----------



## nhazinho (May 4, 2015)

*Reset worked*

The way it worked for me was:

Make sure everything was in closed position (including liner)
Car was running and held the switch in the CLOSE position until is started a full cycle on everything +- 30 seconds (open inside liner, open and close the sunroof and close the inner liner again.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Way to go. Much better than having to wait for the dealer.


----------



## nhazinho (May 4, 2015)

I'm not afraid of going to the dealer, more afraid of their knowledge regarding issues where I will be the "guinea pig" lol
Ohhh well...


----------



## MuranoD (Jan 6, 2015)

Lol my dealer is terrible. I called for instructions and they told me it needed to be connected to a computer to be re initialized.

Now only if nissan could get their shit together and make the connect apps work


----------



## hubers (Oct 8, 2015)

*Fix worked for me*



nhazinho said:


> The way it worked for me was:
> 
> Make sure everything was in closed position (including liner)
> Car was running and held the switch in the CLOSE position until is started a full cycle on everything +- 30 seconds (open inside liner, open and close the sunroof and close the inner liner again.
> ...


This method worked for me to. Thanks


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

My 2015 Platinum was rear ended (Murano brakes are REALLY good). Coincidently the sun roof began what is described in this thread so I thought it to be a consequence of the accident. Will try this "fix".


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

Fix worked on about the tenth time I tried it. Everything fully closed and hold the switch in the closed position for about 30 seconds and through the entire sequence of opening and closing.


----------



## sergo.skobs (12 mo ago)

i got 2018 Murano Platinum and dont work for me, i can hear relay click when i press the button and not working, withing more than 30 sec.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The '18's are identical to the ones above, but the pane needs to be in the exact full-closed position for the reset to take. That can require some screwing around when the motor is "inching" the pane along. I've seen plenty that needed multiple-multiple tries before they would go into reset mode.

Here are the exact instructions copied from the '18 SM:

Place the ignition switch in the ON position.
Fully close the moonroof glass and sunshade by pressing the moonroof switch in the close position.
Press and hold the close switch until the moonroof glass and sunshade operate through several small movements (4 - 15 seconds).
Once the moonroof has been motionless for 5 seconds, release the close switch .
Verify moonroof and sunshade operation by tilting the moonroof glass to vent, opening and closing the moonroof and sunshade.


----------

